# Looking for an old game



## DefUnct_UK (Jun 28, 2005)

Afternoon, 

im trying to rack down copies of:

Hellcats
Hellcats Over the Pacific
Hellcats Leyte Gulf.


Anyone have them knocking around? They should be quite small (by todays standards)


----------



## Canada-Man (Jun 28, 2005)

I've been searching for a copy of Lord of the Realm II without any success. I wish Apple would make all these old games available with a new computer like Nintendo will do!


----------



## DefUnct_UK (Jun 28, 2005)

Yeah, im sure there are more people that would like to track down past distractions. 

There must be a place to find them. Im not convinced that copies dont exist.


----------



## ora (Jun 28, 2005)

Defunkt - check http://mac.the-underdogs.org/index.php?show=alpha&alpha=72 ,, they have pacific and leyte gulf, free and legal (its an abandonware site)


----------



## Mikuro (Jun 28, 2005)

There are some "abandonware" sites that host old games that have been abandoned by their publishers. However, I assume these games are still covered by copyright law, so the sites are probably technically illegal, so.....dunno if I should link. In any case, a little Googling should be all you need to find these sites if you're interested. I just found two of the Hellcats games available at the most prominent Mac abandonware site.

[edit: Heh, a bit late with my reply I guess. The site linked above was the one I was talking about.]


----------



## ora (Jun 28, 2005)

Yeah, i just kind of assumed abandonware was legal, I had a look and saw this on the site:
"Abandonware is commercial software that has been discontinued by the publisher and are not sold or supported anymore. If you are the publisher of a certain game on this site, and wish that it is removed, please email me and I will remove the game."

Its been mentioned on the board before i think, I'm pretty sure this is where i found the link, still, its an interesting issue.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 28, 2005)

abandonware is not "official" legalese - I still like it though - if you dont produce it anymore, you dont sell it, no intention of selling it - then it's free for anyone that wants to use it (copyrights these days are run amuck anyway - dont get me started!)


----------



## DefUnct_UK (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks guys 

Got Over the Pacific.

Reliving my Mac 475 Days.


----------



## HateEternal (Jul 4, 2005)

DefUnct_UK said:
			
		

> Thanks guys
> 
> Got Over the Pacific.
> 
> Reliving my Mac 475 Days.



Ha! I have the original disks for that one. What are you running it on?

I would like to find a way to play a few of my old games on a modern mac. I had to set up my Performa to play some tie fighter and monkey island.


----------



## HomunQlus (Jul 4, 2005)

@DefUnct_UK

Regarding your sig: It's *Tiger*, not Tigger...


----------



## DefUnct_UK (Jul 4, 2005)

Im aware of that thanks 

Note: Tiger and Tigger are similar, Tigger was a character in Winne the Pooh.....I chose to call it Tigger so that i could use Tigger's song as sig 

Its a pun or "play on words"


----------



## DefUnct_UK (Jul 4, 2005)

HateEternal said:
			
		

> Ha! I have the original disks for that one. What are you running it on?
> 
> I would like to find a way to play a few of my old games on a modern mac. I had to set up my Performa to play some tie fighter and monkey island.




I would run it on a G3 powermac with 9.2 on it. I dont think classic would run it would it?


----------



## Mikola (Aug 1, 2005)

Hey, Canada-man, I just found a copy of Lord of the Realm II underneath my bed...old stuff...good stuff. I don't have the original box, but I have a paper CD case and the instruction book.


----------

